# [A] Sheer Insanity (Blackhand)



## Acciddiamond (26. April 2013)

Wir Eine kleine nette Familieäre Gilde (25)

Suchen für unsere Raids Aktive nette Spieler bzw Heiler und Tanks aber auch DDs
es ist nicht unbedingt wichtig das der Charakter perfekt beherrscht wird sondern bei uns ist es sehr wichtig das man sich untereinander gut versteht !

Wir sind Hilfsbereit nett und eine Erwachsenengilde 

Lootgeile Egoisten sind bei uns nicht erwünscht !

Ihr fühlt euch angesprochen

bewerben könnt ihr euch Ingame bei Deamonfire Dustwave Tareth Aciddiamond Irnan

Oder auf unserer Hompage www.sheer-insanity.de

Ts3 und eine volle Gildenbank sind natürlich auch vorhanden


----------



## Acciddiamond (1. Mai 2013)

push


----------



## Acciddiamond (30. Mai 2013)

push


----------



## garak111 (31. Mai 2013)

2 "kleine" Fragen an euch

a) wann wäre(n) euer(e) Raid(s)

b) würde es euch stören, wenn ich von einem anderen Server wäre und nicht transen möchte


----------

